# E Vorschriften Norwegen?



## mertens2 (28 April 2010)

Muss eine Anlage nach Norwegen liefern. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich Vorschriften bezüglich Schaltschrankbau und verkabelung finde?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ludewig (28 April 2010)

Das einzige, was ich weiß, ist, dass dort 3 x 230 IT Netze verbreitet sein sollen, die aber wohl induktiv geerdet sind. Das hätte ein paar Konsequenzen, aber es gibt wohl auch andere Netze. Daher zuerst mit dem Kunden Netzform klären.


----------



## mertens2 (28 April 2010)

*Die Netzform weiss ich..*

Die Netzform weiss ich natürlich. 400V TNCS. Es geht um Vorschriften...


----------



## HBL (29 April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Da Norwegen zum EWR gehört

(Auszug Wipikedia:
Das Abkommen über den Europäischen Wirtschaftsraum (EWR), das die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Freihandelsassoziation (EFTA) und die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Union (EU) geschlossen haben, dehnt den Europäischen Binnenmarkt auf Island, Liechtenstein und Norwegen aus.)

gelten die gleichen europäischen Richtlinien und Normen wie bei uns.

Installationsvorschriften können National sein.

Mit Gruss  Hans


----------



## Ludewig (29 April 2010)

Ich würde jetzt doch noch 'mal gerne fragen, um was es dir denn geht. Um die Frage, ob die auf der gleichen Normengrundlage arbeiten, oder eben um die Installationsvorschriften?

Gruß Ludewig


----------



## HBL (29 April 2010)

Guten Abend Ludewig

Ich meine, aus der Fragestellung von Mertens2 geht klar hervor, dass es sich um Schaltschrankbau und Verkabelung einer Anlage handelt.
Somit gilt für den Schaltschrankbau und die Verkabelung die EN-Richtlinien und -Normen.
Wird jedoch die Anlage in Norwegen installiert, so gelten die dortigen Installationsvorschriften.
Wobei ich weiss, dass in der Schweiz, wenn die Anlagenverkabelung durch Lieferanten aus dem Ausland, nach den EN-Normen (z.B. EN 60204-1:2006) korrekt ausgeführt wird, keine Beanstandungen ausgesprochen werden.

Mit Gruss und schöner Abend   Hans


----------

